# "Advancing Scientific Integrity on Bees"



## imkerwannabee (Feb 27, 2012)

A friend sent me this article, wondering what I thought of it—
https://townhall.com/columnists/pau...vancing-scientific-integrity-on-bees-n2342386

While I may agree with a few of his details I believe that he is also coming from a politically-tainted perspective.


----------

